# what bbs are these



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

I got a pair of bbs 5x100 that where given to me. They have been power coated and they have all the bbs caps.. the only thing is i dont know what type of bbs they are. I would like to know so that i can sell them cause i really dont like them


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

from the stampings they come up as an oem VW Corrado VR6 wheel. Don't know what they are referred to as though.

15", et43, 5x100









How much you want for them?


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

man i dont even know what they are worth man... i was going to use them but i have a 4x100 and i dont think they look as good as the bbs rs


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

A little more quick searching says they're a BBS RZ....but don't quote me on that, I'm not so sure....


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

They are in fact BBS RZ and they did come stock on the VR6 Corrado.
I sold a set for $100 last month(mine didn't have center caps). These go anywhere from $100-450 depending on condition.
You're in luck, you have the center caps. It's very hard to find JUST the center caps. 
Good luck!


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks guys the rims are in good shape they dont have any curbing at all.


----------

